# What is coming out the anal?



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 24, 2013)

hi sorry that I have a stupid question now, but I was soaking my small sullie today, and I think she or he peed or try to poop, and there was this pink thing coming out of the anal. Was this a penis? Or is this something what pushes the poop out? It was like 1 inch out .if so my small one would be a male is well.
Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Jul 24, 2013)

Did it look similar to this http://scienceblogs.com/tetrapodzoology/2007/04/29/terrifying-sex-organs-of-male/

He's probably a proud male.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't think so,and it was short it was opening. the end was like open it had like a hole. and it was closed and open.scary looking.

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


If its a male would he show his whole thing?

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Jul 24, 2013)

More like this http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mTtch5vffbU&desktop_uri=/watch?v=mTtch5vffbU

If you dont think it looks like either, try to get a pic next time.


Take into account, yours may be smaller then the ones in the pics.

Also, how old and long is yours?


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 24, 2013)

Mine is a sulcata 15 inches. And it was like 1 inch out, and then she/ put it back...

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


5 years

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


I never seen it on my bigger male

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Baoh (Jul 24, 2013)

It could still be a male then despite what I said. Odd of it to take this long to flash if so and those anal scutes are going to have to widen significantly.

I have read in a couple of places that some female tortoises may show a little (clitoral?) tissue, but I have not yet seen this myself in person.

So much for "definitely", then.


----------



## Lancecham (Jul 24, 2013)

probably a male


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 24, 2013)

Hmmmmm i will see if i will see it again,and have my camera ready.

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Laura (Jul 24, 2013)

or was he straining? and rectal issue was showing?


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 24, 2013)

Laura,how would that look like? Do u have a pic

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Laura (Jul 24, 2013)

no, I don't have a pic.. it would be under Prolapse. 
Was the animal straining? it could have bladder stones, intestinal blockage, be constipated, .......
what did You observe?


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 24, 2013)

well my husband put it in the water, then he told me that it peed and pooped, then it worked out the water, and then I seen that thing coming out an inch and then it was there for a little bit, like a minute and then it went back in

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


I just checked on YouTube. and all those penises did not look like the ones from mine... so weird.... and so scary looking what I just saw

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Wewt (Jul 24, 2013)

Before my male started to flash fully, a little bit of what looked like intestines would come out when he was pooping and then suck right back in. I assumed it was some sort of muscle that exists in their digestive tract to help move things along. 

And then I saw it. 

The first time I saw it I thought for sure my tortoise had pooped out his intestines. Very scary.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah it does look scary,i will see if i can see it tomorrow,do they do it more often? So that i will see it again? 

Thanks for all ur help guys
Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------

